# kayak



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

im looking to buy a new kayak $200 to $400 anybody kno where i can get one??


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wall mart


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

You can probably get a pelican castaway at academy for about 400


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Kyle, I will keep my eyes open for ya buddy..


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

need2fish said:


> You can probably get a pelican castaway at academy for about 400


:wallbash::cursing: Not gonna say it, not gonna say it! :whistling:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops also has an 11foot Acsent for just over $400 - a slight upgrade from the Pelican (I should know, I have the Pelican).


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> Bass Pro Shops also has an 11foot Acsent for just over $400 - a slight upgrade from the Pelican (I should know, I have the Pelican).


That's a good one for the price. I was just in academy and they have perception pescador 12ft for $490ish. It's the same kayak as Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 for half the price.

Alex


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Alex already knows haha I hate pelicans I had one thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

There is and Acend 12 on Craigs list today for 400. http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2534724193.html


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> :wallbash::cursing: Not gonna say it, not gonna say it! :whistling:


 
Say it! Say it! Wish I had seen your warnings earlier. I got one and it leaks like crazy. 

I'm fairly stout and my first trip out, it filled up with so much water I struggled big time to pull it far enough out of the water for the plug to be dry and then to turn it over and pour it out. Oh, and the plug CAME APART the first time I tried to remove it to dump all that water out.

As I was paddling in that first time, I was thinking this must have been what it was like to paddle the Hunley. After all, I was practically a submarine.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Traqem,sorry for your leaks.My Ex-girl friend had one and it leaked also.I took marine goop and sealed the scupper holes where the hull and deck attached and used 1" wide foam insulation strips to seal the front hatch.Worked well the B--ch is still using it.

Robin


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

What brand kayak are you guys talking about that is leaking?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Pelican castaway


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife has a pelican castaway and it never leaked in the 3 years shes had it. I think it is good kayak for a light weight person due to the low water profile. I would not recommend it as a mans kayak for gulf fishing. She fishes out to it in the bay and bayous. She's never flipped, but then never fishes too far away from a shore neither. If you are a rambo type, you will be pushing it with a kayak like this. Not to say that there are plenty of men kayaking in the gulf with a castaway first kayak, along with sit inside kayaks and any other hunk of plastic that will get them to where the fish are.

The leaking is probably generated at the scupper holes from getting in and out of it, semi collapsing them til they start cracking usually at the seat area. This is usually chronic in a number of kayak brands. Some more notorious than others. A few on this forum know which of the other kayak name brands, that have been known for chronic leaking, at the seat scuppers, beside the poor ol pelican castaway.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

i wont knock the pelican castaway it was a good kayak to me i killed many fish in it


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

The Pelican is NOT my first kayak. I've been fishing from a yak for 15 years and didn't find this forum until the last 2 years or so. 

Because the one I was already using was an extremely cheap one that I got free, it never occurred to me that some of these things might be a piece of crap and I foolishly did no research. Even though I've been reading the forum for a while, I didn't search for reviews of yaks because I thought ANYTHING would be an upgrade from the one I've been using.

My old hand me down is a 9ft. Dimension, a former demo boat that has no storage, no tiedowns and had no rod holders, but you know what? It never leaked and I've never had a plug break. I put 2 rod holders on it a couple years ago and I prefer it to the Pelican.

I was fishing in the bay in the Pelican, not offshore. Oh, and the pull cord broke the first time I pulled it out of the water too.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a Heratige Pro 14...will sell today for $250


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

my ass got saved by kyle and his pelican out of the bay in rough waters so Pelicans get +1 from me.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang mrphoshiz care to elaborate on the story??....


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha that scared the hell out of me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tien and I went out to fish the 3 mile bridge one night after we got to our spot i hear OH SH** and i look back and all i see is his head lamp so i paddle over there and he was holding on to his kayak he finally gets it flipped back over and gets on it then flips again so after a few more minutes he flips his kayak over againnnnn and gets in it and we paddle back in both of our kayaks took on so much water it sucked a**


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang thats crazy makes me feel better about my wife pelican shes very happy with it but i got worried


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife riding high and dry in her pelican on a cold winter day.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha, ha speaking of crappy first kayaks. Mine was a double ender sit inside old town 13 footer. I had a 1975 brown E250 3/4 ton Ford van with excellent beach scenes painted on the side of it. I would throw that yak into the van and go to shorline north and fish the bayous there and over by the brick pile off dead mans island. The brick pile was on the shore in those days. I caught my biggest trout ever just south of the Cervantes bridge in Bayou Texar out of it. It was 30" and I fell out of the kayak into over my head water, but landed on a sunken railroad tie. I kicked backwards while pushing the yak to the reeds and grabbing my canoe paddle. I got into the shallows and the fish was still on. Soaking wet got the fish and the yak and paddle and called it a day. Went back next day and got everything else that sunk on a low tide. 

That yak was killer. It was made like a clam shell. Bottom half and top half joined together by an h mold. I got it from a guy that yaked the deliverance river in it and he didn't want it any more it was so beat up. I used a window weight and a rope for an anchor by sitting on the rope. I used only one light weight rod with 10# test and fished mainly with red grub heads with white bodies and pink tails. Bought all my gear from Pat at wright tackle shop. That was one shaky yak. You could go over easily in it if not watching what one was doing. Nostalgic..........In those days, never saw another yak that anyone owned and never saw one on a vehicle the whole time I fished out of it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DAng great story!:notworthy::notworthy:
what kayak are you killing fish in now?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

When I get out, a malibu xfactor. Still paddlin. Hobbies are out of my league for cost. Besides, being older, paddlin is better anyway for now. Maybe make in Sat., maybe not. We run a restaurant and that takes up our time right now. Before I had the xfactor, I had a mainstream kingfish. I liked it as a throw and go, but was pushing it for gulf fishing. I would like to have 2 kayaks, smaller one for inside and big one for gulf.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

MrPhoShiz said:


> my ass got saved by kyle and his pelican out of the bay in rough waters so Pelicans get +1 from me.


I read the story. Glad you had him there. As for the yak, he could have been on a floating pallet and still been pulled out. It's the man, not the yak that you're beholden to.


----------

